# The Demographic Seige of India



## punjab47 (Sep 29, 2015)

Boom Bam Gone Fam.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 3, 2015)

It's not only happening in India urs happening all over the world, Europe is already facing it, France, UK, Sweden all are facing this, just search YouTube and you will see many evidence of same. Also people are ignorant to a discuss this as they fear of being called anti Islamist. If western societies fall then its over as they are the one who brought freedom of speech, scientific thinking, to the world


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 3, 2015)

point of this [STRIKE]thread[/STRIKE] copy paste wiki article ?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2015)

Why was this thread made?
Is this some awreness campaign?

Any action points for Hindu readers and Muslim readers?

What about Sikhs and Jains?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2016)

punjab47 said:


> Sikhs & Jains are Hindus. Actions for both are obvious let's bump this thread for [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
> 
> Sent from my E2306 using Tapatalk




Taking a quote from PK:



> Kaun Hindu, kaun Musalman ... thappa kidhar hai?



Also, don't drag this topic. This is a tech forum, not a political or religious one.


----------

